# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Fire service committed to its communities

## Nwicker60

Fire authority no intention of closing 
stations in its area says chief officer



RECENT media coverage has highlighted a number of stations 
across the Highlands and Islands may be under threat. Highlands & Islands 
Fire & Rescue Service (HIFRS) wish to assure the communities it serves that 
their safety as well as the safety of its firefighters is of utmost 
importance.
Speaking after todays Fire Board, Chief Fire Officer Johnson 
said: It is not our intention to close or suspend any fire stations in 
the Highlands and Islands. HIFRS are committed to providing the highest standard 
of emergency response and community safety services to all of our communities 
and we are currently focussing our efforts on firefighter and community 
safety.
The next two Fire Board meetings will drive a process that 
determines how HIFRS will deliver its Safer Firefighter Programme and the 
Service is grateful for the support it is receiving from the other Scottish Fire 
& Rescue Services in achieving this.

----------

